# Mass Mode 2017



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Right lads







it's great to be back. I was a member here a while ago under another alias and recently returned as I miss you guys. Top bunch of knowledgeable guys on here and I want to share my journey with you all and also enjoy your journeys and plenty of banter along the way.









For those that don't know I'm a qualified PT and also run an online nutritional and training coaching business:

http://www.facebook.com/trainedbyrh

*I'm also now a sponsored ScrewGymWear athlete:*

http://screwgymwear.co.uk

I won class 2 at NABBA North East on the 8th of May and qualified for the NABBA Britain which is next Saturday in Southport. I was going to do the Britain up until yesterday when my parther had the news that a close family member had passed away and she needs all my support at the moment. Family and loved ones take priority IMO!

I'm 5'10 and was 102kg on stage at NABBA NE dehydrated and after consuming about 13,000 calories yesterday and a similar amount today I'm not too sure what I'll be now









A few pics from a couple of days out from the show:



















Here's a few photos from my show:























































*The trophy: (Worth the £25 NABBA annual membership alone. It's a beauty and now one of my most prized possessions!)*










*Plans for the rest of 2016 and next year:*

I'm eating what I like for the rest of today, tomorrow and maybe Saturday. Then back on the clean eating wagon I think as it's already making me feel a tad guilty haha

Back on to proper heavy training on Monday after about 5 or 6 days of solid rest and recuperation. I need it as I was feeling mega exhausted yesterday and the few days prior. I'd been basically zero carbs for quite a while and carrying on prep from the NABBA North East with the cardio etc was really starting to take it's toll on me. I will keep this updated with all my training, supplement use etc. I'm an honest open guy with everything tbh







. Best way to be! The main thing I want to focus on this off season is having more of a balance with family life. The last 3 or 4 months of prep have led to me neglecting my Mrs and my 13 month old son a bit. Everyone who preps knows what it's like; constant tiredness leading to not wanting to do very much no desire to be social in any way whatsoever.Generally being in a shitty mood, not eating out or doing social things and generally being a miserable bastard only bothered about one thing.
















Anyway, look forward to sharing my journey this year and next and seeing what sort of size I can get to whilst staying in reasonable condition. I got to 19st4lbs near December but was very fat and bloated to my standards so want to maybe get to a similar weight by next year and be in much better nick and fitter / stronger!

Cheers lads, and here's to a productive 2016 and a prosperous joyful one!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Natty bro?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Laimonas? Where you from mate? I live near him buddy. Top bloke :thumb


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Natty bro?


 About as natty as Lance Armstrong bro


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Indeed it was him that got me into bb I have a lot to thank him for I live in Leeds but used to live and work in knottingley which is how I came about iron wolf and yeah real good bloke wish more were like him where are you located pal ?


 Small world indeed mate. I'm from Normanton but now live in Castleford and train at Bodyworks in Featherstone. Shane Copley's place.

I've trained at Formula Fitness in Knottingley but not Laimonas' gym yet. He said I could go down as his training partner this off season though. I want him to advise me on posing as he is just an amazing poser on stage. So aesthetic and graceful!


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> Natty bro?


 on the contrary !!


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Bit of a post I've just put on my FB. Thought I'd add it here also.

WARNING; There's a tiny bit of a self-promotion and some shameless blowing of my own trumpet coming up now. Well there's a lot but it's something I rarely do so hear me out .

It's something I'm extremely proud of but never really mention it; my achievements done solely on my own merit;

I have been training for about 7 years now, 3 or 4 years really seriously and properly. In that time I have NEVER had anyone provide me with a training program or a diet plan. I have always done all my own research, all my own prep, all my own training etc. And I am extremely proud of the fact that I managed to win my first timers competition in 2014 at an IBFA competition in Leeds. From that I qualified for the IBFA British finals at Gateshead and managed to come 4th in my class amonst finalists from all around Britain.

This year I've been working harder than I ever and bettered my previous efforts by quite abit. Again doing all my own prep and training plans I managed to win Class 2 at NABBA Northeast and qualified for the NABBA Britain. One of the biggest amateur bodybuilding events in Europe. I've also recently gained the support of a brilliant sponsor ScrewGym Wear who are going to be supporting throughout offseason and beyond on to bigger and better things. I've done it all around a full time job and having a family. Training at such a motivational environment at Bodyworks gym in Feathersone has also helped me a lot! Loads of like-minded athletes training to compete or become absolute monsters. Can't recommend Shane Copleys gym enough.

So there you have it. Hard work, learning how your own body reacts to experimenting and plenty of setbacks along the way can result in creating a winning formula. Whatever you put your passion and time into; do it properly, put the effort you can muster into it and you will reap the rewards. No doubt about that


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Woooow, very nice pics from show Ryan...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

solid physique mate, great work


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Pic from Thursday. Not looking too watery yet despite all the shite food I've been eating!


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Found some photos from 6 years ago this morning and made some "transformation" photos. Can't believe what I used to look like haha.

6 years of: pain, graft, consistency, force feeding, starvation, supplementation, sweat & tears. Now for the next 6!


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Feeling very guilty today after 3 days of over indulging ALOT! My average diet from the past 5 days has been appauling.

Today amongst a few regular meals I've had:

A bowl of cereal with 3 weetabix, an handful of golden nuggets and coco pops.
A couple of easter eggs
A bag of tangfastics,
A couple of strawberry pop tarts with nutella on.
2 Cornetto ice creams.
3 chicken fajitas with loads of cheese on and nachos.
2 protein bars

I really need to reign it in now haha. But back on it after tomorrow back on the strict clean bulk and back at the gym! Needed 5 or 6 days off training just to let my body recover a bit. Not had a week off training for over 4 months.

Up to the show I was on very very low carbs with just a carb refeed day on leg days. Most days looked like:

Meal 1: 6 whole eggs with 3g fish oils
Meal 2: 8oz chicken with 1/2 cup raw almonds and broccoli
Meal 3: 50g whey with 2 tablespoons all natural peanutbutter
Meal 4: 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1: tablespoon macadamia nut oil
Meal 5: 8oz chicken with 2 tablespoon PB
Meal 6: 6 whole eggs

BCAAs during fasted cardio and throughout the day.

It worked so well for me in dropping the fat and my energy levels still remained pretty much constant.

Now I'm back on higher carbs I'll be having about 75g carbs with each meal and lower fats gradually.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Right so was the first session back today after 7 days off the gym and basically eating what I want. Back on it now 100%. Lean bulk is on.

*Chest and biceps today:* (Although I didn't get much biceps done, the pump in my forearms was just too bad, need to get some taurine to calm them down a bit and make them ease off)

*DB press: *
14x20kgs
14x35kgs
12x45kgs, 
10 x 55kgs
7 x 62.5kgs

*
**Flat machine press:*
20 x 10 stack
20x12 stack
20 x 14 stack
20 x 15 stack

*Incline DB flyes:*
14 x 20kgs
14 x 25kgs, 
12 x 35kgs

*Cable flyes:*
14 x 4 stack
14 x 7stack
15 x 9 stack

*BB curls: *
20 x 40kg
20 x 50kg, 
15 x 60kg

*Strict DB curls: *
12 x 15kg
12 x 17.5kg
12 x 20kg

*Cable curls:* (Pump in forearms was too painful at this point to do much!) Usually go to full stack for 15 - 20 reps but couldn't today)
20 x 6 stack
20 x 8 stack
20 x 9stack


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Liking the log already mate & liked your Facebook page so hope to nick some ideas off there with anything you post up. Congrats on the comps. :thumbup1: v

Think I might have to try out the very low carb diet, holiday'ing in 7 weeks and far too much fat. Only problem is not really a fan of peanut butter, what could I substitute it with while still trying to bulk out meals? (kind takes oils out of it but if it works hey)


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Right so was the first session back on Monday after 7 days off the gym and basically eating what I want. Back on it now 100%. Lean bulk is on.

*Monday was Chest and Biceps:* (Although I didn't get much biceps done, the pump in my forearms was just too bad, need to get some taurine to calm them down a bit and make them ease off)

*DB press: *
14x20kgs
14x35kgs
12x45kgs,
10 x 55kgs
7 x 62.5kgs

*Flat machine press:*
20 x 10 stack
20x12 stack
20 x 14 stack
20 x 15 stack

*Incline DB flyes:*
14 x 20kgs
14 x 25kgs,
12 x 35kgs

*Cable flyes:*
14 x 4 stack
14 x 7stack
15 x 9 stack

*BB curls: *
20 x 40kg
20 x 50kg,
15 x 60kg

*Strict DB curls: *
12 x 15kg
12 x 17.5kg
12 x 20kg

*Cable curls:* (Pump in forearms was too painful at this point to do much!) Usually go to full stack for 15 - 20 reps but couldn't today)
20 x 6 stack
20 x 8 stack
20 x 9stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Tuesday was Quads and Hams
*

*

*

*
Leg extensions:*
15 x quarter stack
15 x half stack
15 x 5 from bottom
RP set of 17 / 7 / 4 on full stack

*Squats* - first time back on these in a bout 7 weeks. Going to be doing them weekly now getting them back up!
12 x 60kg
12 x 100kg
12 x 140kg,
12 x 180kg

*Leg Press:*
14 x 4 plates a side
14 x 6 plates a side
14 x 9 plates a side
14 x 11 plates a side

*Sissy squats*
bw x 20

*Seated leg curls*
14 x 10kg
14 x 30kg
Worked up to 10 x 40kg + 5 forced negatives

*Lying leg curls*
14 x 5 stack
14 x 6 stack
14 x 8 stack
7 x 11 stack + 4 forced negatives.

*SLDL*
15 x 60kg
15 x 100kg
20 x 140kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> Liking the log already mate & liked your Facebook page so hope to nick some ideas off there with anything you post up. Congrats on the comps. :thumbup1: v
> 
> Think I might have to try out the very low carb diet, holiday'ing in 7 weeks and far too much fat. Only problem is not really a fan of peanut butter, what could I substitute it with while still trying to bulk out meals? (kind takes oils out of it but if it works hey)


 Thank you Dan, appreciate you following my log and progress :thumb

Do you like almond butter or cashew butter? Or could always just use actually almonds and cashews? Substitute a tbsp of almond butter for about 25g almonds for example.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Thank you Dan, appreciate you following my log and progress :thumb
> 
> Do you like almond butter or cashew butter? Or could always just use actually almonds and cashews? Substitute a tbsp of almond butter for about 25g almonds for example.


 No worries mate I'm sure i'll learn a thing or two!

Yeah I like almonds I suppose, bit dry but there alright. Think I need to learn to get out of the comfort zone of eating. Never tried almond butter so will give it a bash.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Loving the work big lad I may have to revise what I'm doing it appears I'm doing too much volume keep up the good work mate il be watching with interest


 Depends on you entirely mate. I have some weeks where I'll do a little bit more volume with less intensity. Like for my next arm sessions I plan on doing 3 or 4 exercises for triceps with 4 sets of 20ish reps on each. Just like to mix it up.



Dan TT said:


> No worries mate I'm sure i'll learn a thing or two!
> 
> Yeah I like almonds I suppose, bit dry but there alright. Think I need to learn to get out of the comfort zone of eating. Never tried almond butter so will give it a bash.


 Almond butter is beautiful mate. So much nicer than peanut butter but it's about twice the price. Myprotein do 1kg for about £10.99.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

awesome 6yrs of progress


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Sambuca said:


> awesome 6yrs of progress


 Thank you buddy. Keeping pushing!!


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Found some photos from 6 years ago this morning and made some "transformation" photos. Can't believe what I used to look like haha.
> 
> 6 years of: pain, graft, consistency, force feeding, starvation, supplementation, sweat & tears. Now for the next 6!
> 
> ...


 Thats what drugs will do for you!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Thats what drugs will do for you!


 Just drugs alone...? :whistling:


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Just drugs alone...? :whistling:


 Well some lifting but not much :cool2:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Well some lifting but not much :cool2:


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


>


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


>


 Sorry. I'm in denial?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: Yes I take drugs. But I did train natural once upon a time and make some decent progress without them. To compete I sorta felt like I had to use them.

Anyway......

Thursday was delts and triceps: easing back in

DB shoulder press:

14 x 20kg
14 x 30kg
12 x 40kg
5 x 55kg (no spotter so didn't push anymore)

Behind back cable raises:

14 x 3 stack
14 x 4 stack
14 x 6 stack
13 x 7 stack

Side db raises:
20 x 10kgs
15 x 20kgs
12 x 32kgs
DS to 30 x 10kgs

Rear laterals on flye machine
15 x mid stack
15 x 60%
15 x 75%
14 x full stack
DS to half for 20 reps

V Bar pushdowns;
4 x 20 x 5 stack

Dips on machine:.
Worked up to 12 x full stack plus 20kg

One armed cable pushdown
12 x 2 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

> Friday was Back:
> 
> Deadlifts:
> 12 x 100kg
> ...


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Ryhardcastle said:


> :thumbup1: :thumbup1: Yes I take drugs. But I did train natural once upon a time and make some decent progress without them. To compete I sorta felt like I had to use them.
> 
> Anyway......
> 
> ...


 For the record mate it's obvious to most right minded people that gear without hard work and application of a solid diet will get you nowhere near a physique like yours. You don't have to be a user to understand this - I'm natural - you just need to NOT be an idealist numpty.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Back on it now. Filling out by the day.

19lbs on since the Northeast. 17st 8lbs.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Was a tad pissed off today as training partner bailed so I just had a higher rep higher intensity session.

*Monday means Chest and Biceps day*

*Incline DB Press*

12 x 20kg

12 x 35kg

3 x 12 x 45kg

*Flat machine press*

Worked up to 18 x 14 stack.

*Cable crossovers:*

20 x 4 stack

20 x 5 stack

20 x 6 stack

20 x 7 stack

15 x 8 stack

*Flat DB flyes*

12 x 17kg

12 x 22kg

8 x 30kg

*Single arm preacher machine*

12 x 2.5kg

12 x 5kg

12 x 7.5kg

12 x 10kg

*Straight bar cable curls:*

20 x 35kg

20 x 50kg

20 x 60kg

14 x full stack

*Straight barbell curls*

20 x 17kg

12 x 30kg

12 x 40kg

50 x 17kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Post workout of champs.

60g Golden Nuggets

Cinnamon & raisin bagel with jam

10 egg whites.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

This eat whatever I like diet seems to be working quite well . 21lbs on and still relatively lean.

I'm gonna have to reign it in now though or the fat's gonna soon start piling on... All clean food from now on taking full advantage of this rebound for the next few weeks.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've just found this log. Cracking progress and really impressive lifts especially coming off the back of a contest!

Also dis-heartening as I've been training the same length of time and I'm a way off you :'(

Ha! Keep up the good work :thumb


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Dieseldave said:


> I've just found this log. Cracking progress and really impressive lifts especially coming off the back of a contest!
> 
> Also dis-heartening as I've been training the same length of time and I'm a way off you :'(
> 
> Ha! Keep up the good work :thumb


 Thank you buddy. Actually means a lot all of the kind words and encouragement from everyone. Keeps me going somedays tbh!

Have you got a log on here mate??


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Tuesday was Quads & Hams:*

*SLDL*
15 x 60kg
15 x 100kg
20 x 140kg

*Lying leg curls*
14 x 5 stack
14 x 6 stack
14 x 8 stack
7 x 11 stack + 4 forced negatives.

*Seated leg curls*
14 x 10kg
14 x 35kg
Worked up to 10 x 40kg + 4 forced negatives

*Squats* 
12 x 60kg
12 x 100kg
12 x 140kg,
12 x 180kg
6 x 220kg

*Leg extensions:*
15 x quarter stack
15 x half stack
15 x 5 from bottom
RP set of 17 / 7 / 4 on full stack

*Hack Squat :*
20 x 1 plate a side
20 x 2 plates a side
20 x 3 plates a side
20 x 4 plates a side


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Thank you buddy. Actually means a lot all of the kind words and encouragement from everyone. Keeps me going somedays tbh!
> 
> Have you got a log on here mate??


 Yes mate, Dieseldave - Gaining. Just started contest prep as well


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> I've just found this log. Cracking progress and really impressive lifts especially coming off the back of a contest!
> 
> Also dis-heartening as I've been training the same length of time and I'm a way off you :'(
> 
> Ha! Keep up the good work [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=e4690f5329b0a4d8d3df96bcec497395a7b68a950b89ec55ab6a22373ba874ff[/IMG]


 Great journal, I've been reading from the beginning , good to see some proper lifting.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Great journal, I've been reading from the beginning , good to see some proper lifting.


 Thank you BLUE. Appreciate it buddy. All of the main lifts are going up big style over the next 12 months. Watch this space!  :thumbup1:



Dieseldave said:


> Yes mate, Dieseldave - Gaining. Just started contest prep as well


 Will subscribe and follow mate.

*Thursday: Delts and Triceps:*

*Side db raises:*
20 x 10kgs
15 x 20kgs
14 x 30kgs
DS to 25 x 10kgs

*Behind back cable raises:*
14 x 3 stack
14 x 4 stack
15 x 6 stack

*Rear laterals on flye machine*
15 x mid stack
15 x 60%
15 x 75%
14 x full stack
DS to half for 20 reps

*BO rear delts on shoulder lateral machine*
built up to 14 x 60kg

*Smith press:*
12 x 60kg
12 x 100kg
6 x 140kg

*Dips:*
bw x 12
bw + 20kg x 12
bw + 40kg x 11

*Straight Bar pushdowns;*
20 x 30kg
20 x 40kg
20 x 55kg
14 x 70kg + 25kg dumbell

*OH Cable extension: *
7 x 12 x 35kg


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Does your diet remain the same?


----------



## JesusNavas (Apr 11, 2016)

Looking good mate!


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Does your diet remain the same?


 No buddy, I'm on a lot more carbs, now and lowered fats a little now I'm not prepping. I now have about 75 carbs per meal and a bit less fats.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ryhardcastle said:


> No buddy, I'm on a lot more carbs, now and lowered fats a little now I'm not prepping. I now have about 75 carbs per meal and a bit less fats.


 Somehow I missed that bit.

How do you eat 6 eggs for breakfast and 6 for supper? Do you poach, scramble, boil?

I tried 5 boiled eggs for lunch at work and was gagging so much it took me 2 hours and 3ltr of water to get them down. :huh:


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Somehow I missed that bit.
> 
> How do you eat 6 eggs for breakfast and 6 for supper? Do you poach, scramble, boil?
> 
> I tried 5 boiled eggs for lunch at work and was gagging so much it took me 2 hours and 3ltr of water to get them down. :huh:


 I just scrambled them bud or made an omelette if I could be bothered haha.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ryhardcastle said:


> I just scrambled them bud or made an omelette if I could be bothered haha.


 I was just checking in case I am trying to do it the hard way. Haha.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Quick pic from earlier today at the gym.

Best condition I've been in at 17st 11lbs. About 20lbs heavier than at the Northeast show.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Just catching up on here, congrats on your comp! Looking awesome!

Bet you're enjoying life after prep now. All the best with the off-season!


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Keeks said:


> Just catching up on here, congrats on your comp! Looking awesome!
> 
> Bet you're enjoying life after prep now. All the best with the off-season!


 Cheers Keeks, Yeah obviously a lot more relaxed now post show and actually enjoying it in the gym again. Life is so much better with carbs haha.

Thanks for popping in and having a look


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Friday was Back:*

Deadlifts:
12 x 100kg
12 x 140kg
10 x 180kg
6 x 220kg
3 x 260kg
1 x 270kg

RG cable pull downs
Built up to 13 x 12 stack

Nautilus pullovers:
Built up to 8bfull stack +4 forced. (Heavy doing these after dead and pulldowns)

Wide grip BOR

20 x 60kg
20 x 80kg
20 x 100kg

Seated CG Rows:
full stack x 18


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Sunday was a bit of a fun day where I just usually try and hit weak points.

Did some calves and traps:

*Seated calf raises:*
20x20kg
20x40kg
20x60kg
15x80kg
15x100kg - ds to 20 x 60kg

*Standing calf raise machine:*
15 x 10 stack
15 x full stack
12 x full stack + 20kg
14 x full stack + 40kg
ds to 15 x 6 stack.

*Trap frame shrugs*
Built up to 220kg x 20

*Upright rows on cables*
Built up to 15 x full stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was Chest and Biceps

DB Press

12 x 20kg
12 x 35kg
12 x 45kg
10 x 50kg
6 x 60kg

Incline lever press:

12 x 40kg
12 x 80kg
12 x 120kg
8 x 160kg

Flat machine press

Worked up to 17 x 15 stack

Flat DB flyes

12 x 17kg
12 x 22kg
8 x 30kg

Single arm preacher machine
12 x 2.5kg
12 x 5kg
12 x 7.5kg
13 x 10kg

Straight bar cable curls:
20 x 35kg
20 x 50kg
20 x 60kg
14 x full stack

Straight barbell curls
20 x 17kg
12 x 30kg
12 x 40kg
50 x 17kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

And after we'd finished the session my mate Marcus wanted to have a post down. Ha


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ryhardcastle said:


> And after we'd finished the session my mate Marcus wanted to have a post down. Ha


 You shouldn't have posed for such a bad camera


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> You shouldn't have posed for such a bad camera


 Shoddy iPhones for you bud  :whistling: Ha


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Looking great, really good journal here also with some very good loads lifted.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Looking great, really good journal here also with some very good loads lifted.


 Cheers Blue. Aiming for 300kg deadlift and 280kg squat in the next 2 months. Really want to focus on them. :thumbup1:

*Tuesday was Quads & Hams:*

*Squats*
12 x 60kg
12 x 100kg
12 x 140kg,
12 x 180kg
6 x 220kg

*Leg extensions:*
15 x quarter stack
15 x half stack
15 x 5 from bottom
RP set of 17 / 7 / 4 on full stack

*Hack Squat :*
20 x 1 plate a side
20 x 2 plates a side
20 x 3 plates a side
20 x 4 plates a side
12 x 5 plates a side

*Lying leg curls*
14 x 5 stack
14 x 6 stack
14 x 8 stack
7 x 11 stack + 4 forced negatives.

*Seated leg curls*
14 x 10kg
14 x 35kg
Worked up to 10 x 40kg + 4 forced negatives

*SLDL*
15 x 60kg
15 x 100kg
20 x 160kg


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Cheers Blue. Aiming for 300kg deadlift and 280kg squat in the next 2 months.


 Good luck with your aims, I'll be following.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Good luck with your aims, I'll be following.


 Thank you mate. You actually natty? You look in top shape bud.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Thursday: Delts and Triceps:*

*Side db raises:*
20 x 10kgs
15 x 20kgs
14 x 30kgs
DS to 25 x 10kgs

*Behind back cable raises:*
14 x 3 stack
14 x 4 stack
15 x 6 stack

*Rear laterals on flye machine*
15 x mid stack
15 x 60%
15 x 75%
14 x full stack
DS to half for 20 reps

*BO rear delts on shoulder lateral machine*
built up to 14 x 60kg

*Smith press:*
12 x 60kg
12 x 100kg
6 x 140kg

*Dips:*
bw x 12
bw + 20kg x 12
bw + 40kg x 11

*Straight Bar pushdowns;*
20 x 30kg
20 x 40kg
20 x 55kg
14 x 70kg + 25kg dumbell

*OH Cable extension: *
7 x 12 x 35kg


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Thank you mate. You actually natty? You look in top shape bud.


 Thanks. Yes i am natty but fatter than is ideal now as I've had to take a few years out, the last year being to study(I work full time as well). Finished this years study so have been back in the gym and to be fair, I still look reasonable...few would know I've not trained for so long. Given that I'm 6' 2 it's not easy to look like i train. Haha.

I might hit the dark side but unsure at this point, I've been training 20years if I take off the time I've had off.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Friday was Back:*

Deadlifts:
12 x 100kg
12 x 140kg
10 x 180kg
6 x 220kg
3 x 260kg
1 x 275kg

RG cable pull downs
Built up to 13 x 12 stack

Nautilus pullovers:
Built up to 8bfull stack +4 forced. (Heavy doing these after dead and pulldowns)

DB Rows

15 x 40kg
15 x 50kg
15 x 60kg
15 x 80kg

Seated machine Rows:
Worked up to 75 % x 15 reps


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Video of the 80kg rows:


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Monday was Chest and Biceps*

*DB Press*

12 x 20kg
12 x 35kg
12 x 45kg
10 x 50kg
7 x 60kg

*Incline DB flyes:*

14 x 15kg

14 x 25kg

14 x 30kg

12 x 37.5kg

*Flat machine press*

Worked up to 16 x 16 stack

*Cable flyes*

14 x 6 stack
14 x 8 stack
12 x 10 stack

*Single arm preacher machine*
12 x 2.5kg
12 x 5kg
12 x 7.5kg
13 x 10kg

10 x 12.5kg

*Straight bar cable curls:*
20 x 35kg
20 x 50kg
20 x 60kg
12 x full stack + 20kg dumbell wedged in haa

*Straight barbell curls*
20 x 17kg
12 x 30kg
12 x 40kg
50 x 17kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Sorry guys, been meaning to get on here and post up my current diet but been pretty busy with work and PTing etc.

At the moment my current diet looks like this: (considering I'm now off all anabolics for the next 3 months)

_*Meal 1: *_
100g oats, 60g whey, handful cashews or almonds

_*Meal 2: *_
2 slices wholemeal bread, 2 whole eggs, 8 egg whites

_*Meal 3: *_
100g rice, 275g chicken, veg

_*Meal 4: *_
100g rice, 275g chicken, veg

_*Meal 5: *_
250g lean mince and 100g rice or 300g potatoes.

_*Meal 6:*_
60g whey, 2 tbsp peanut butter

_*Snacks:*_
Usually snack on protein bars or rice cakes and peanut butter through the day.

Post workout shake on training days consists of 60g whey + 80g dextrose


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Tuesday was Quads & Hams:*

*Squats*
12 x 60kg
12 x 100kg
12 x 140kg,
12 x 180kg
7 x 220kg

*Leg extensions:*
15 x quarter stack
15 x half stack
15 x 5 from bottom
RP set of 17 / 7 / 4 on full stack

*Hack Squat :*
20 x 1 plate a side
20 x 2 plates a side
20 x 3 plates a side
20 x 4 plates a side
12 x 5 plates a side

*Lying leg curls*
14 x 5 stack
14 x 6 stack
14 x 8 stack
7 x 11 stack + 4 forced negatives.

*Seated leg curls*
14 x 10kg
14 x 35kg
Worked up to 10 x 40kg + 4 forced negatives

*SLDL*
15 x 60kg
15 x 100kg
20 x 160kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Tuesday was Quads & Hams:*

*Squats*
12 x 60kg
12 x 100kg
12 x 140kg,
12 x 180kg
7 x 220kg

*Leg extensions:*
15 x quarter stack
15 x half stack
15 x 5 from bottom
RP set of 17 / 7 / 4 on full stack

*Hack Squat :*
20 x 1 plate a side
20 x 2 plates a side
20 x 3 plates a side
20 x 4 plates a side
12 x 5 plates a side

*Lying leg curls*
14 x 5 stack
14 x 6 stack
14 x 8 stack
7 x 11 stack + 4 forced negatives.

*Seated leg curls*
14 x 10kg
14 x 35kg
Worked up to 10 x 40kg + 4 forced negatives

*SLDL*
15 x 60kg
15 x 100kg
20 x 160kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Tuesday was Quads & Hams:*

*Squats*
12 x 60kg
12 x 100kg
12 x 140kg,
12 x 180kg
7 x 220kg

*Leg extensions:*
15 x quarter stack
15 x half stack
15 x 5 from bottom
RP set of 17 / 7 / 4 on full stack

*Hack Squat :*
20 x 1 plate a side
20 x 2 plates a side
20 x 3 plates a side
20 x 4 plates a side
12 x 5 plates a side

*Lying leg curls*
14 x 5 stack
14 x 6 stack
14 x 8 stack
7 x 11 stack + 4 forced negatives.

*Seated leg curls*
14 x 10kg
14 x 35kg
Worked up to 10 x 40kg + 4 forced negatives

*SLDL*
15 x 60kg
15 x 100kg
20 x 160kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Tuesday was Quads & Hams:*

*Squats*
12 x 60kg
12 x 100kg
12 x 140kg,
12 x 180kg
7 x 220kg

*Leg extensions:*
15 x quarter stack
15 x half stack
15 x 5 from bottom
RP set of 17 / 7 / 4 on full stack

*Hack Squat :*
20 x 1 plate a side
20 x 2 plates a side
20 x 3 plates a side
20 x 4 plates a side
12 x 5 plates a side

*Lying leg curls*
14 x 5 stack
14 x 6 stack
14 x 8 stack
7 x 11 stack + 4 forced negatives.

*Seated leg curls*
14 x 10kg
14 x 35kg
Worked up to 10 x 40kg + 4 forced negatives

*SLDL*
15 x 60kg
15 x 100kg
20 x 160kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Thursday: Delts and Triceps:*

*Side db raises:*
20 x 10kgs
15 x 20kgs
13 x 32kgs
DS to 25 x 10kgs

*Behind back cable raises:*
14 x 3 stack
14 x 4 stack
16 x 6 stack

*Rear laterals on flye machine*
15 x mid stack
15 x 60%
15 x 75%
14 x full stack
DS to half for 20 reps

*BO rear delts on shoulder lateral machine*
built up to 14 x 60kg

*Smith press:*
12 x 60kg
12 x 100kg
6 x 120kg

*Dips:*
bw x 12
bw + 20kg x 12
bw + 40kg x 11

*Straight Bar pushdowns;*
20 x 30kg
20 x 40kg
20 x 55kg
14 x 70kg + 25kg dumbell

*OH Cable extension: *
7 x 12 x 35kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Friday was Back:*

*Nautilus pullovers:*
Built up to 12 x full stack +2 forced.

*RG Lever pulldowns:*
Built up to 15 x 4 plates a side

*TBar cable Rows*
Built up to 15 x full stack

*Wide grip BOR*
20 x 60kg
20 x 80kg
20 x 100kg

*Seated Machine Rows:*
50% stack x 14
60% stack x 14
75% stack x 14
full stack x 20


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@Ryhardcastle

"At the moment my current diet looks like this: (considering I'm now off all anabolics for the next 3 months)"

Does this mean all AAS or just some? I appreciate if you'd rather not answer for whatever reason.

Great lifting as usual.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @Ryhardcastle
> 
> "At the moment my current diet looks like this: (considering I'm now off all anabolics for the next 3 months)"
> 
> ...


 Yeah buddy I'm off everything. Started power PCT May 8th. So I've been off just over 5 weeks. now. Gonna stay off another 2 months at least.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Sorry guys, been meaning to get on here and post up my current diet but been pretty busy with work and PTing etc.
> 
> At the moment my current diet looks like this: (considering I'm now off all anabolics for the next 3 months)
> 
> ...


 Do you keep yourself very strict while off all anabolics and where abouts is this calorie intake regarding your maintenance etc? Thinking about coming off myself...can imagine it can be pretty easy to add fat a bit easier.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Sorry guys, been meaning to get on here and post up my current diet but been pretty busy with work and PTing etc.
> 
> At the moment my current diet looks like this: (considering I'm now off all anabolics for the next 3 months)
> 
> ...


 why are you making your life such a misery eating like that?

Have a curry sauce with the chicken or make a cottage pie with the mince, its not going to make any difference.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

banzi said:


> why are you making your life such a misery eating like that?
> 
> Have a curry sauce with the chicken or make a cottage pie with the mince, its not going to make any difference.


 Do you honestly thimk I don't use sauces and spices with all my food? I just didn't include those in as they vary all the time.  And I often make chilli con carne or have chicken fajitas / roast dinners etc in the off season.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> Do you keep yourself very strict while off all anabolics and where abouts is this calorie intake regarding your maintenance etc? Thinking about coming off myself...can imagine it can be pretty easy to add fat a bit easier.


 Tbh Dan, I try and keep carbs and overall calories quite high when I come off to hold on to as much muscle tissue as I can during PCT and time off.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Monday was Chest and Biceps*

*DB Press*

12 x 20kg
12 x 35kg
12 x 45kg
10 x 50kg
7 x 60kg

*Incline DB flyes:*

14 x 15kg

14 x 25kg

14 x 30kg

12 x 37.5kg

*Flat machine press*

Worked up to 16 x 16 stack

*Cable flyes*

14 x 6 stack
14 x 8 stack
12 x 10 stack

*Single arm preacher machine*
12 x 2.5kg
12 x 5kg
12x 7.5kg
13 x 10kg

10 x 12.5kg

*Straight bar cable curls:*
20 x 35kg
20 x 50kg
20 x 60kg
12 x full stack + 20kg dumbell wedged in haa

*Straight barbell curls*
20 x 17kg
12 x 30kg
12 x 40kg
50 x 17kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Tuesday was Quads & Hams:*

*Leg extensions:*
15 x quarter stack
15 x half stack
15 x 5 from bottom
RP set of 17 / 7 / 4 on full stack

*
Leg Press:*
14 x 5 plates a side
14 x 8 plates a side
14 x 9 plates a side
20 x 11 plates a side

*
**Hack Squat :*
20 x 1 plate a side
20 x 2 plates a side
20 x 3 plates a side
16 x 4 plates a side

*Lying leg curls*
14 x 5 stack
14 x 6 stack
14 x 8 stack
7 x 11 stack + 4 forced negatives.

*Seated leg curls*
14 x 10kg
14 x 35kg
Worked up to 10 x 40kg + 4 forced negatives

*SLDL*
15 x 60kg
15 x 100kg
14 x 160kg


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Tbh Dan, I try and keep carbs and overall calories *quite high *when I come off to hold on to as much muscle tissue as I can during PCT and time off.


 How high?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

The same as what I eat when on cycle. Probably near 5000 cals a day.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Do you honestly thimk I don't use sauces and spices with all my food? I just didn't include those in as they vary all the time. And I often make chilli con carne or have chicken fajitas / roast dinners etc in the off season.


 Believe me, some people eat exactly like you wrote thats why I asked.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Yeah buddy I'm off everything. Started power PCT May 8th. So I've been off just over 5 weeks. now. Gonna stay off another 2 months at least.


 Dont you worry while you are off all your competitors are still on and making further improvements while you are static?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

banzi said:


> Dont you worry while you are off all your competitors are still on and making further improvements while you are static?


 The way I see it is that time off will allow me to recuperate, my receptors to clear and I will probably get more out of my next run. At the end of the day I care about my health and fertility tbh.

In the grand scheme of things, what is 10 weeks off after 6 months on?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Thursday: Delts and Triceps:*

*Side db raises:*
20 x 10kgs
15 x 20kgs
14 x 32kgs
DS to 20 x 15kgs

*Behind back cable raises:*
14 x 3 stack
14 x 4 stack
14 x 7 stack

*Rear laterals on flye machine*
15 x mid stack
15 x 60%
15 x 75%
14 x full stack
DS to half for 20 reps

*BO rear DB Raises*
built up to 20 x 30kg

*Smith press:*
12 x 60kg
12 x 100kg
6 x 120kg

*Dips:*
bw x 12
bw + 20kg x 12
bw + 40kg x 11

*Straight Bar pushdowns;*
20 x 30kg
20 x 40kg
20 x 55kg
14 x 70kg + 25kg dumbell

*OH Cable extension: *
7 x 12 x 35kg


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ryhardcastle said:


> The way I see it is that time off will allow me to recuperate, my receptors to clear and I will probably get more out of my next run. At the end of the day I care about my health and fertility tbh.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, what is 10 weeks off after 6 months on?


 Nice to listen this from someone who competes. How hard psychologically you find to get off?.

In between, how low you went on your prep in terms of calories?.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Friday was Back:*

*Nautilus pullovers:*
Built up to 14 x full stack +2 forced.

*Really WG BB Rows:*

20 x 60kg

20 x 80kg

20 x 100kg

*RG Lever pulldowns:*
Built up to 15 x 5 plates a side

*CG Pulldowns*

Built up to 8 x 13stack

*WG Seated Machine Rows:*
50% stack x 14
60% stack x 14
75% stack x 14
full stack x 20


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Ryhardcastle said:


> The way I see it is that time off will allow me to recuperate, my receptors to clear and I will probably get more out of my next run. At the end of the day I care about my health and fertility tbh.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, what is 10 weeks off after 6 months on?


 You are correct.

There is a NABBA Pro competing this year in the Universe and looking for a high placing who also does PCT every year. Most if not all of Dave Palumbo Clients do as well. and a large portion of Chris Acetos.

I do PCT after every run as well, how many people do you see blast and cruising and stagnating and getting no where. In my opinion its time to come off have a clear out and back on again.

Only difference with me is I take maintenance calories whilst off.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Colin said:


> You are correct.
> 
> There is a NABBA Pro competing this year in the Universe and looking for a high placing who also does PCT every year. Most if not all of Dave Palumbo Clients do as well. and a large portion of Chris Acetos.
> 
> ...


 Agreed mate. Easy to become stagnant and saturate your body with gear and get no where. The body needs a rest at least a couple of times a year IMO. Who is the NABBA pro if you don't mind me asking? JP? Yeah I've heard that Palumbo has most of his clients do PCT's every blast.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Agreed mate. Easy to become stagnant and saturate your body with gear and get no where. The body needs a rest at least a couple of times a year IMO. *Who is the NABBA pro if you don't mind me asking?* JP? Yeah I've heard that Palumbo has most of his clients do PCT's every blast.


 Message sent.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Today was Chest and Biceps*

*DB Press*

12 x 20kg
12 x 35kg
12 x 45kg
10 x 50kg
8 x 60kg

*Incline machine press:*

12 x 40kg
12 x 80kg
12 x 120kg
8 x 160kg
6 x 200kg

*Flat machine press*

20 x 7stack
20 x 9stack
20 x 11stack

20 x 13stack
15 x 15 stack

*Flat DB flyes:*

14 x 15kg

14 x 25kg

14 x 30kg

12 x 32.5kg

*Single arm preacher machine*
12 x 2.5kg
12 x 5kg
12x 7.5kg
13 x 10kg

10 x 12.5kg

*EZl curls*
20 x 30kg
20x 40kg
20 x 50kg

*Straight bar cable curls:*
20 x 35kg
20 x 50kg
20 x 60kg
12 x full stack + 20kg dumbell wedged in haa


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Tuesday was Quads & Hams:*

*Leg extensions:*
15 x quarter stack
15 x half stack
15 x 5 from bottom
RP set of 17 / 7 / 4 on full stack

*Leg Press:*
14 x 5 plates a side
14 x 8 plates a side
14 x 9 plates a side
20 x 11 plates a side

*Hack Squat :*
20 x 1 plate a side
20 x 2 plates a side
20 x 3 plates a side
16 x 4 plates a side

8 x 5 plates a side

*Lying leg curls*
14 x 5 stack
14 x 6 stack
14 x 8 stack
7 x 11 stack + 4 forced negatives.

*Seated leg curls*
14 x 10kg
14 x 35kg
Worked up to 10 x 40kg + 4 forced negatives

*SLDL*
15 x 60kg
15 x 100kg
14 x 160kg


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@Ryhardcastle

Any reason why you stop at 14 reps? Just seems a strange number given that most would do 15. :confused1:


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @Ryhardcastle
> 
> Any reason why you stop at 14 reps? Just seems a strange number given that most would do 15. :confused1:


 For me going to an odd number would be a strange number haha


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Thursday: Delts and Triceps:*

*Smith press:*

20 x 40kgs
15 x 60kgs
12 x 100 kgs

6 x 140kg
DS to 30 x 60kgs

*Side db raises:*
20 x 10kgs
15 x 20kgs
14 x 32kgs
DS to 20 x 15kgs

*Behind back cable raises:*
14 x 3 stack
14 x 4 stack
14 x 7 stack

*Rear laterals on flye machine*
15 x mid stack
15 x 60%
15 x 75%
14 x full stack
DS to half for 20 reps

*BO rear DB Raises*
built up to 16 x 32kg

*Dips:*
bw x 12
bw + 20kg x 12
bw + 40kg x 11

*Straight Bar pushdowns;*
20 x 30kg
20 x 40kg
20 x 55kg
14 x 70kg + 25kg dumbell

*OH Cable extension: *
7 x 12 x 35kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Today was Back:*

*BB Rows:*

20 x 60kg

20 x 80kg

14 x 100kg

12 x 140kg

8 x 160kg

*CG Rows:*

14 x 6stack

14 x 8 stack

14 x 12 stack
Built up to 20 x full stack

*WG Pulldowns*

Built up to 8 x 12 stack

*WG Seated Machine Rows:*
50% stack x 14
60% stack x 14
75% stack x 14
full stack x 20


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Started back on cycle Sunday. Had 8 weeks off but can't take anymore . :thumbup1: Works out I will be doing 4ml of t400 and 4ml of deca 400 per week. So 1600mg of each. Not sure if I'm going to throw any orals in just yet. Might get some dianabol.

*Monday was Chest and Biceps*

*Incline DB Press supersetted with incline flyes*

12 x 20kg / 10kg
12 x 30kg / 15kg
12 x 45kg / 12 x 25kg
12 x 45kg / 12 x 25kg
12 x 45kg / 8 x 25kg

*Sled machine press:*

12 x 7 stack
14 x 11 stack
14 x 13 stack
14 x 15stack
10 x 16 stack

*Cable Flyes*

20 x 4stack
15 x 5stack
15 x 7 stack
15 x 8 stack
15 x 9 stack

*Single arm preacher machine*
12 x 2.5kg
12 x 5kg
12x 7.5kg
13 x 10kg

10x 12.5kg

*EZl curls*
20 x 30kg
20x 40kg
20 x 50kg

*Straight bar cable curls:*
20 x 35kg
20 x 50kg
20 x 60kg
14 x full stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Leg extensions:*
15 x quarter stack
15 x half stack
15 x 5 from bottom
RP set of 17 / 7 / 4 on full stack

*Leg Press:*
14 x 5 plates a side
14 x 8 plates a side
14 x 9 plates a side
14 x 10 plates a side
14 x 12 plates a side

*Hack Squat :*
20 x 2 plates a side
14 x 3 plates a side
12 x 4 plates a side
12 x 5 plates a side

*Lying Leg curls*
14 x 5 stack
14 x 6 stack
14 x 8 stack
7 x 11 stack + 4 forced negatives.

*Single Leg curls*
14 x 10kg
14 x 35kg
Worked up to 10 x 40kg + 4 forced negatives

*SLDL*
15 x 60kg
15 x 100kg
14x 160kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Thursday: Delts and Triceps:*

*DB press:*

20 x 15kgs
15 x 25kgs
12 x 35 kgs

6 x 52.5kg

*Seated Side db raises:*
20 x 10kgs
14x 17kgs
14 x 25kgs

*Cable Raises:*
14 x 3 stack
14 x 4 stack

14 x 5 stack
14 x 7 stack

*Rear laterals on flye machine*
15 x mid stack
15 x 60%
15 x 75%
14 x full stack
DS to half for 20 reps

*BO rear DB Raises*
built up to 16 x 32kg

*CGBP*
12 x 60kg

12x 100kg

6 x 140kg

*Straight Bar pushdowns;*
20 x 30kg
20 x 40kg
20 x 55kg
14 x 70kg + 25kg dumbell

*OH Cable extension: *
7 x 12 x 35kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Currently at about 18st9lbs. Been off all anabolics for 8 weeks and starting back on this week.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tweeked a few bits in my routine with exercise order and exercise choices. Gonna stick to the following for the next 2 or 3 months:

Mon - Delts and Triceps 1

Tues - Back 1

Wed - Rest

Thurs - Chest & Biceps 1

Fri - Legs 1

Mon - Delts and Triceps 2 and so on.....

Delts & Triceps 1:

High incline smith press - 2 sets of 6-8 reps

Fla narrow grip smith press - 2 sets of 6-8 reps, 1 deadstop set stopping the bar on the pins at the bottom of the move for 6-8 reps

Seated dumbbell side laterals - 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Z bar upright row - 2 sets of 8-10 reps

Overhead tricep extensions - 1 triple drop set aiming for 8 reps on the first set

Tricep pushdowns - starting close to the cable and setting out each set to work the strength curve, triple drop set, aiming for 8 reps first set

Bent over dumbbell rear delts - 2 setf of 8-10 reps

Face pull - on the cable machine with rope, 2 sets of 12-15 reps

Abs - machine crunch - 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Back 1:

Chins - wide grip, 3 sets of 6-8 reps

Under grip barbell row - 2 set of 8-10 reps

Lat pullldown - 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Seated row, narrow grip - 2 set of 8 reps, 1 lighter set of 10 reps with a 2 second squeeze

Single arm dumbbell row - 2 sets of 6-8 reps

Barbell shrugs - 2 sets or 12-15 reps

Hyper extensions - 2 sets of 15-20 reps

Calves - seated calf raise - 1 res pause set with 10 second stretch in between sets

Chest & Biceps 1:

Flat dumbbell press - 1 heavy set of 6-8 reps

Flat barbell press - wide elbow position to maximally recruit chest contraction without tricep power 1 set 8-10 reps, 1 set normal grip of 8-10 reps

Low incline flies - 2 sets fo 8-10 reps

Cable cross overs - triple drop set, aiming for 8 reps on the first set

Single arm dumbbell preacher curl - 2 sets of 8-10 reps

Z bar bicep curl - 2 sets 8-10 reps

Abs - decline ab crunch - 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Legs 1:

Lying hamstring curl - 2 set of 6-8 reps, 1 triple drop set aiming for 8 reps first set

Hack squat - 2 set of 6-8 reps, 1 triple drop set aiming for 8 reps first set

Reverse band leg press - strong foot placement, 2 sets of 6-8 reps

Walking lunges - 2 sets weighted to failure, aiming for 10 lunges per leg

GHR - 2 weighted sets of 8 reps, 1 bodyweight set to failure

Leg extensions superset with seated hamstring curl - 2 sets 6-8 reps

Calves - toe press - 1 res pause set with 10 second stretch in between sets

Delts & Triceps 2:

Seated barbell shoulder press in the rack - 2 sets of 6-8 reps

Incline narrow grip smith press - 1 set of 6-8 reps, 1 deadstop set stopping the bar on the pins at the bottom of the move for 6-8 reps

Seated dumbbell side laterals - 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Z bar skull crushers - 2 sets of 8-10 reps

Cable rear delts - 2 sets of 10-12 reps

Tricep rope pushdowns - 1 set of 8-10 reps, 1 set starting away from the cable and stepping in each set to work the strength curve, 3 steps in total

Seated Bent over dumbbell rear delts superset with front dumbbell raise for front delts - 2 sets of 8-10 reps.

Abs -decline crunch - 1 triple drop set

Back 2:

Deadlifts - 1 set 8-10 reps

Chins - wide grip, 1 sets of 6-8 reps

Chins - narrow grip, 1 sets of 6-8 reps

Mid back row - 2 set of 8-10 reps

Low row - 2 sets of 8-10 reps

Meadow row - 2 set fo 8 reps each side

Single arm machine row - 2 sets of 6-8 reps

Straight arm pulldown superset with lat pull down - 2 sets or 10-12 reps

Dumbbell shrugs - 2 sets 12 -15 reps

Calves - standing calf raise - 1 rest pause set with 10 second stretch in between sets

Chest & Biceps 2:

Incline barbell press - 2 heavy set of 6-8 reps

Flat barbell press - wide elbow position to maximally recruit chest contraction without tricep power 1 set 8-10 reps

High incline dumbbell press - 1 set of 8-10 reps

Low incline fly superset with into a press - aiming for 8 reps on the fly then tucking elbows and reaching failure on the press set

Concentration dumbbell curl single arm - 2 sets of 8-10 reps

barbell bicep curl - 2 sets 8-10 reps

Incline dumbbell curl - 2 sets of 8-10 reps

Abs - rope crunch - 3 sets of 8-10 reps, twisted crunch for obliques

Legs 2:

Seated hamstring curl - 1 set of 10-12 reps

Back squat - 1 set of 6-8 reps

Lying hamstring curl - 1 se of 10-12 reps

Single leg standing hamstring curl - 1 triple drop set, aiming for 8 reps first set

Hack squat - pyramid up in sets of 4 to failure, then pyramid down failing each time

Leg press - 1 set of 10-12 reps

Leg extension - 1 triple drop set aiming for 8 reps first set

GHR - 2 weighted sets of 8 reps, 1 bodyweight set to failure

Stiff Leg Deadlift barbell - 1 set 8-10 reps

Calves - toe press - 1 rest pause set with 10 second stretch in between sets


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Thursday was Delts & Triceps:*

*High Incline Smith Press: 12 x 60kg ,12 x 100kg, 10 x 100kg, 8 x 140kg*
*Flat narrow grip smith press *- 12 x 60kg, 8 x 100kg, 8 x 100kg (deadstop set)
*Seated dumbbell side laterals* - 14 x 7.5kg, 14 x 15kg, 14 x 20kg, 12 x 22kg
*EZ bar upright row *- 14 x 10kg a side, 15 x 20kg a side, 15 x 30kg a side
*Overhead tricep extensions *- Triple dropset - 12 x full stack, 12 x 3/4 stack, 20 x 30kg
*Tricep pushdowns *- Triple dropset: Full stack x 20, 3/4 stack x 15, 1/2 stack x 20
*Bent over dumbbell rear delts *- 14 x 12kg, 14 x 20kg, 14 x 25kg, 14 x 35kg
*Face pulls *- on the cable machine with rope, - 15 x 3stack, 15 x 5 stack, 15 x 6stack
*Abs *- machine crunch - 3 sets of 8-10 reps


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Friday was back 1*

*Chins *- bw - 3 x 8
*Yates barbell row* - 14 x 60kg, 14 x 80kg, 14 x 100kg, 14x120kg, 14 x 160kg
*RG Lat pullldown* - 12 x 6stack, 12 x 8 stack, 12 x 10stack, 8 x 13stack
*Seated row, narrow grip* - work up to full stack x 20 reps, then drop set to 6 stack for 10 reps with a 2 second squeeze.
*Single arm dumbbell row* - Built up to 14 x 80kg
*Hyper extensions *- 2 sets of 15-20 reps
*Calves - seated calf raise* - 1 rest pause set with 10 second stretch in between sets


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Today was Chest & Biceps 1:*
Incline dumbbell press - Built up to 8 x 60kgs
Flat machine press - Built up to 15stack x 12
Flat DB flies - Built up to 8 x 40kg
Cable cross overs - triple drop set, aiming for 8 reps on the first set
Single arm dumbbell conc curl - Built up to 22kg x 11
EZ bar bicep curl - 15 x 20kg, 15 x30kg, 15 x 45kg

DB curls: 3 x 12 x 20kg
Abs - decline ab crunch - 3 sets of 8-10 reps


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Today was legs 1:*
Lying hamstring curl - Built up to 13 x 8. Then triple drop - 13stack x 8, 8 stack x 8, 5stack x 8
Hack squat - 14 x 40kg, 14x120kg, 8x160kg. 8x200kg, 8x240kg- dropped to 8x160kg, 8x120kg.
Leg press - Built up to 15 x 12 plates a side.
Walking lunges - 20 lunges x 20kg dbs. 20 lunges x 40kg dbs.
GHR - 2 weighted sets of 8 reps, 1 bodyweight set to failure
Leg extensions superset with seated hamstring curl - 12 x 10kg | 12 x 20kg, 12 x 20kg | 12 x 40kg, 12 x 30kg | 12 x 60kg, 9 x 40kg, | 12 x 80kg


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Great physique you built there !

Can I ask why the amount of Deca you run seems so high and why its the same amount as the test ? Would that not shut you down below ?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks bro, appreciate anyone coming in and taking a look and offering advice / criticism. I've since lowered the deca to about 600mg per week. Was only doing it at that dosage for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Currently at about 18st9lbs. Been off all anabolics for 8 weeks and starting back on this week.
> 
> View attachment 133018


 How have you gone off with coming off the gear mentally and physically mate? I'm due to come off but the thought of it makes me tear thinking about it :lol:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Brill log mate.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Brill log mate.


 Cheers lad, appreciate you following and posting in here. Had since last Thursday off the gym as I badly sprained my gym doing lateral raises. Longest time I've had off the gym in 12 months or so. Just gonna have till Monday off to rest properly and see how it feels. Mega frustrating though. Just when I felt I was starting to make some good progress again!!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Cheers lad, appreciate you following and posting in here. Had since last Thursday off the gym as I badly sprained my gym doing lateral raises. Longest time I've had off the gym in 12 months or so. Just gonna have till Monday off to rest properly and see how it feels. Mega frustrating though. Just when I felt I was starting to make some good progress again!!


 Rest up brother, No point causing any more damage.

You been docs ??


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Rest up brother, No point causing any more damage.
> 
> You been docs ??


 I've been doing my best to rest it and it's slowly getting better but still tender. I went to A and E the morning after I did it and they X-Rayed it and said it was just badly sprained. They said I need to rest it for a few weeks. The last thing I wanted when I'm only 6 weeks from my holiday haha.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hahaha just keep the diet in check and you will be fine, You look great already


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Photo from a few days ago. Filling out a fair bit. Put a bit of fat on but I aren't that fussed. Still feeling good!


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Do you mind me asking your pre contest cycle for your previous show

Great log man


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Do you mind me asking your pre contest cycle for your previous show
> 
> Great log man


 Cheers buddy. Keep checking in. You got a log on here?

10 weeks before the show I was doing. 1ml of RIP 225 blend every other day. Plus 150mg anavar for the last 5 weeks.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh and I cycled clen and T3 every 2 weeks too.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Cheers buddy. Keep checking in. You got a log on here?
> 
> 10 weeks before the show I was doing. 1ml of RIP 225 blend every other day. Plus 150mg anavar for the last 5 weeks.


 Thanks for reply man

I don't currently have a log as my reasoning for getting in shape is mainly for not serious reason like yours winning trophies and things

I am always tempted to do a log but never had the guts ha


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Still checking in this thread whenever it's updated.

Good work, good lifts.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Thanks for reply man
> 
> I don't currently have a log as my reasoning for getting in shape is mainly for not serious reason like yours winning trophies and things
> 
> I am always tempted to do a log but never had the guts ha


 Doesn't matter mate. Always good to track progress and ensure you're beating the numbers weekly. I've kept a log for years in some shape or form. You should start one bro.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Still checking in this thread whenever it's updated.
> 
> Good work, good lifts.


 Thanks Blue, just frustrated that I've done this to my wrist. The body can only take so much hammer I suppose before needing some down time.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Thanks Blue, just frustrated that I've done this to my wrist. The body can only take so much hammer I suppose before needing some down time.


 Probably stating the obvious but could be time to be using wrist wraps if you don't already use them?

I use them on my heavier sets(50kg + DB's or heavy BB presses, particularly shoulder press)


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Probably stating the obvious but could be time to be using wrist wraps if you don't already use them?
> 
> I use them on my heavier sets(50kg + DB's or heavy BB presses, particularly shoulder press)


 That's an extremely good shout and something I've never even considered. Alway thought they'd hinder me as they would weaken my wrists more. Any recommendations on decent wrist straps?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Started back on cycle Sunday. Had 8 weeks off but can't take anymore . :thumbup1: Works out I will be doing 4ml of t400 and 4ml of deca 400 per week. So 1600mg of each. Not sure if I'm going to throw any orals in just yet. Might get some dianabol.
> 
> *Monday was Chest and Biceps*
> 
> ...


 You got off from all the anabolics for just 8 weeks. As you mentioned that you care about fertility. Do you believe just getting off for 8 weeks is fine?. When you say that you are doing PCT. Did you mean standard HCG shots with nolva and clomid?.

I would like to learn here why doing power PCT (If doing), when body wouldn't be going to recover in 8 weeks?. Thoughts please


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ryhardcastle said:


> That's an extremely good shout and something I've never even considered. Alway thought they'd hinder me as they would weaken my wrists more. Any recommendations on decent wrist straps?


 I think I bought mine from strength shop. Could be worth asking the question in the equipment section as I just bought a pair from the stand at Bodypower show around 4yrs ago.

I only use them for the heavier sets so as to not weaken my wrists. The great thing is when using them, the hand/wrist/bar all seem forged together which makes the lift better.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Today was legs 1:*
Lying hamstring curl - Built up to 13 x 8. Then triple drop - 13stack x 8, 8 stack x 8, 5stack x 8
Hack squat - 14 x 40kg, 14x120kg, 8x160kg. 8x200kg, 10x260kg- dropped to 10x200kg, 8x160kg.
Leg press - Built up to 18 x 12 plates a side.
Walking lunges - 20 lunges x 20kg dbs. 20 lunges x 42.5kg dbs.
Leg extensions superset with seated hamstring curl - 12 x 10kg | 12 x 20kg, 12 x 20kg | 12 x 40kg, 12 x 30kg | 12 x 60kg, 10 x 40kg, | 12 x 80kg

Seated calf press: 3 plates - set of 16 - 3 sec pause at top and bottom of each rep.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Few photos of the wheels. Wrist's still doing my nut in and can't train upper body 100% so just hammering legs.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Few photos of the wheels. Wrist's still doing my nut in and can't train upper body 100% so just hammering legs.


 Every 6 months my wrist injury coming back so I'm shooting cortisone and I'm back to normal in 2 days

best


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> Every 6 months my wrist injury coming back so I'm shooting cortisone and I'm back to normal in 2 days
> 
> best


 Do you self administer mate or go docs?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Do you self administer mate or go docs?


 I wouldn't try it myself

always doc at hospital with ultrasound scan machine to be done precisely

best


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Gonna start keeping track again on here. Currently doing a push / pull / leg rotation

*Push*
Compound chest move x 2 sets
High incline or shoulder press x 2 sets
Narrow grip press or dip x 2 sets
Chest iso move x 1-2 sets
Tricep iso move x 1-2 sets
Side lateral move x 1-2 sets
Bicep 1 x 1-2 sets
Bicep 2 x 1-2 sets

*Pull*
Back thickness (no lower back loading) x 2
Back width x 2
Back thickness (bent over row or deadlift) x 2
Back width x 2
Rear delt x 1-2
Traps x 1-2

Calves x 2

*Legs*
Squat or leg press variation x 2
Squat or leg press variation 2 x 2
Leg extension or lunge variation x 2
Hamstring curl variation x 2
SLDL variation x 2
Glute/hams move x 1-2
Adductor 1 straight set or a RP set
Abs x 2

*Today was push:*

Flat DB press: Worked up to 65kg x 9 reps

High incline BB press: Worked up to 8 x 120kg

Dips: BW x 12, +15kg x 10 , +30kg x 10 +40kg x 5

Cable flyes: worked up to heavy set of 16 rep

Seated side laterals: Worked up to 25kg x 12

Preacher machine curls

Single arm cable curls


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Gonna start keeping track again on here. Currently doing a push / pull / leg rotation
> 
> Push
> Compound chest move x 2 sets
> ...


 How come you do bis on push day? Just cause they're fried after back?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah just tend to have more energy at the end of push rather than pull mate. Depends how I feel really


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Pull today at Vyomax near Manchester today for a change*

Machine row: worked up to 10 x 6 plates a side 
WG pull downs: worked up to full stack x 15 reps 
Partial deads: worked up to 6 x 220kg 
Machine pull downs: worked up to 12 x 4 plates a side 
Reverse pec Dec worked up to 14 x full stack and a drop

DB shrugs: 15 x 75kgs

Calf standing press: worked up to 2 heavy sets of 14.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good to have you back


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Good to have you back


 Cheers brother ?????


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Yesterday was legs (hamstring focus)

lying leg curls: worked up to 10 x 13 stack then a triple drop set

DB SLDL:worked up to 14 x 80kgs

Single leg curl; worked up to full stack x 10

glute raises on machine - 3 sets of 20

hack squats: built up to 9 x 6 plates per side

leg ext: worked up to full stack x 20

leg press: Worked up to 12 plates a side x 16


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Most recent pic I have

View attachment IMG_2736.JPG


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Posing video from around 4 weeks ago. Bit leaner now

View attachment IMG_1785.mov


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

What's plan mate? Comp this yr?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Today was push:*

Flat DB press: Worked up to 67.5kg x 9 reps

High incline BB press: Worked up to 8 x 120kg

CGBP: Worked up to 110kg x 5

Cable flyes: worked up to heavy set of 16 rep

v bar push downs: 3 working sets working up to 10 x 10 stack

Seated side laterals: Worked up to 25kg x 12 with a drop to 20 x 15

Preacher machine curls: worked up to 10 x 12.5

Seated Ez curls: worked up to 15 x 30kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

TITO said:


> What's plan mate? Comp this yr?


 Not this year mate. I was gonna but feel I've not made the improvements I wanted to this year due to injuries and other issues so gonna have this year just improving everything I can.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Yesterday was pull

hammer strength pull downs worked up to 10 x 5 plates a side

Deadlifts: worked up to 280kg for a single. First time doing these for ages. Gonna get strong on them again.

WG cable pull downs:worked up to 12 x13stack

machine rows: full stack + 30kg x 10

reverse pec Dec flyes: worked up to 3 stack from bottom x 11 reps

shrugs on shrug frame: 16 x 5.5 plates a side

Seated Calf raises: 3 sets of 15 at 4 plates


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday was legs: (quad focus)

leg extensions: built up to 20 x full stack with drop to single legs at 20kg

db lunges: built up to 57.5kgs

leg press: built up to 20 x 12 plates a side

db sldl: built up to 80kg x 12

seated leg curls: built up to 10 x 45kgs

lying leg curls: built up to 10 x 11 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Yesterday was pull

 hammer strength pull downs worked up to 11 x 5 plates a side and then back off set to 12 x 3 plates a side

Deadlifts: 10 x 80kg 10 x 140kg 8 x 180kg, 8 x 220kg, 5 x 260kg

WG cable pull downs:worked up to 12 x13stack

machine rows: full stack + 30kg x 11

reverse pec Dec flyes: worked up to 3 stack from bottom x 11 reps

shrugs on shrug frame: 20 x 5.5 plates a side

Seated Calf raises: 3 sets of 15 at 4 plates


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Yesterday was legs (hamstring focus)

lying leg curls: worked up to 11 x 13 stack then a triple drop set

seated leg curl: worked up to 6 x 55kg

DB SLDL:worked up to 15 x 80kgs

hack squats: built up to 9 x 7 plates per side

leg ext: worked up to full stack x 23

leg press: (4 sec negatives for a nice change - these well and truly f**ked me on the last set!) Worked up to 7 plates a side x 11 reps


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Today was push:*

Flat Bb press: Worked up to 160kg x 6 reps

Machine shoulder press: Worked up to 8 x 50kg per side

Dips: BW x 12, +15kg x 10 , +30kg x 10 +40kg x 5

DB flyes: worked up to heavy set of 8 x 40kgs rep

v bar pushdowns; worked up to 10 stack x 13

Standing side laterals: Worked up to 30kg x 12

standing cable laterals 12 x 5 stack

Single Preacher machine curls 12 x 12.5kgs

Single arm cable curls: worked up to 15 x 30kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Yesterday was pull

hammer strength pull downs worked up to 11 x 5 plates a side and then back off set to 12 x 3 plates a side

DB Rows: worked up to 15 x 80kgs

WG cable pull downs:worked up to 12 x13stack with a drop to 20 x 7 stack

machine rows: full stack + 30kg x 12

Rear delt pulls on cable row: built up to 12 x 6 stack

shrugs on shrug frame: 20 x 5.5 plates a side

Seated Calf raises: 3 sets of 15 at 4 plates


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Yesterday was pull

hammer strength pull downs worked up to 11 x 5 plates a side and then back off set to 12 x 3 plates a side

DB Rows: worked up to 15 x 80kgs

WG cable pull downs:worked up to 12 x13stack with a drop to 20 x 7 stack

machine rows: full stack + 30kg x 12

Rear delt pulls on cable row: built up to 12 x 6 stack

shrugs on shrug frame: 20 x 5.5 plates a side

Seated Calf raises: 3 sets of 15 at 4 plates


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Yesterday was legs (quad focus)

hack squats: built up to 9 x 7 plates per side

leg ext: worked up to full stack x 23

leg press: (4 sec negatives for a nice change - these well and truly f**ked me on the last set!) Worked up to 7 plates a side x 11 reps

lying leg curls: worked up to 11 x 13 stack then a triple drop set

seated leg curl: worked up to 6 x 55kg

DB SLDL:worked up to 15 x 80kgs


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Bit of an update as I know i've been s**t at updating this but a few progress pics from today / yesterday. 5 weeks out.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking huge for 5 weeks out mate!!!!!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Bit of an update as I know i've been s**t at updating this but a few progress pics from today / yesterday. 5 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 145158
> 
> ...


 Traps and delts look huge even with the shirt in. Awesome mate.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Few pics from PCA Manchester when I won my class:

View attachment IMG_8039.JPG


View attachment IMG_8040.JPG


View attachment IMG_8042.JPG


View attachment IMG_8043.JPG


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Few pics from NABBA England

View attachment IMG_8033.JPG


View attachment IMG_8034.JPG


View attachment IMG_8035.JPG


View attachment IMG_8036.JPG


View attachment IMG_8037.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Looking class well done.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

yep well done!!

looking massive!


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Right carrying this on with my off season. Starting from next week.

Routine will be along the lines of;

Mon- Chest & Biceps 1
Tue- Legs 1
Thurs- Delts and Triceps 1
Fri- Back 1

Mon- Chest & Biceps 2
Tues - Legs 2
Thurs - Delts and Triceps 2
Fri- Back 2

*Chest & Biceps 1:*
Flat dumbbell press - 1 heavy set of 6-8 reps
Flat barbell press - wide elbow position to maximally recruit chest contraction without tricep power 1 set 8-10 reps, 1 set normal grip of 8-10 reps
Low incline flies - 2 sets fo 8-10 reps
Cable cross overs - triple drop set, aiming for 8 reps on the first set
Single arm dumbbell preacher curl - 2 sets of 8-10 reps
Z bar bicep curl - 2 sets 8-10 reps
Abs - decline ab crunch - 3 sets of 8-10 reps

*Legs 1:*
Lying hamstring curl - 2 sets of 6-8 reps, 1 triple drop set aiming for 8 reps first set
Hack squat - 2 set of 6-8 reps, 1 triple drop set aiming for 8 reps first set
Reverse band leg press - strong foot placement, 2 sets of 6-8 reps
Walking lunges - 2 sets weighted to failure, aiming for 10 lunges per leg
GHR - 2 weighted sets of 8 reps, 1 bodyweight set to failure
Leg extensions superset with seated hamstring curl - 2 sets 6-8 reps

*Delts & Triceps 1:*
High incline smith press - 2 sets of 6-8 reps
Fla narrow grip smith press - 2 sets of 6-8 reps, 1 deadstop set stopping the bar on the pins at the bottom of the move for 6-8 reps
Seated dumbbell side laterals - 3 sets of 8-10 reps
Z bar upright row - 2 sets of 8-10 reps
Overhead tricep extensions - 1 triple drop set aiming for 8 reps on the first set
Tricep pushdowns - starting close to the cable and setting out each set to work the strength curve, triple drop set, aiming for 8 reps first set
Bent over dumbbell rear delts - 2 sets of 8-10 reps
Face pull - on the cable machine with rope, 2 sets of 12-15 reps
Prone rear delts superset with front plate raise fro front delts- 1 set of 10-12 reps
Abs - machine crunch - 3 sets of 8-10 reps

*Back 1:*
Chins - wide grip, 3 sets of 6-8 reps
Under grip barbell row - 2 set of 8-10 reps
Lat pullldown - 3 sets of 8-10 reps
Seated row, narrow grip - 2 set of 8 reps, 1 lighter set of 10 reps with a 2 second squeeze
Single arm dumbbell row - 2 sets of 6-8 reps
Barbell shrugs - 2 sets or 12-15 reps
Hyper extensions - 2 sets of 15-20 reps
Calves - seated calf raise - 1 res pause set with 10 second stretch in between sets

*Chest & Biceps 2:*
Incline barbell press - 2 heavy set of 6-8 reps
Flat barbell press - wide elbow position to maximally recruit chest contraction without tricep power 1 set 8-10 reps
High incline dumbbell press - 1 set of 8-10 reps
Low incline fly superset with into a press - aiming for 8 reps on the fly then tucking elbows and reaching failure on the press set
Concentration dumbbell curl single arm - 2 sets of 8-10 reps
barbell bicep curl - 2 sets 8-10 reps
Incline dumbbell curl - 2 sets of 8-10 reps
Abs - rope crunch - 3 sets of 8-10 reps, twisted crunch for obliques

*Legs 2:*
Seated hamstring curl - 1 set of 10-12 reps
Back squat - 1 set of 6-8 reps
Lying hamstring curl - 1 se of 10-12 reps
Single leg standing hamstring curl - 1 triple drop set, aiming for 8 reps first set
Hack squat - pyramid up in sets of 4 to failure, then pyramid down failing each time
Leg press - 1 set of 10-12 reps
Leg extension - 1 triple drop set aiming for 8 reps first set
GHR - 2 weighted sets of 8 reps, 1 bodyweight set to failure
Stiff Leg Deadlift barbell - 1 set 8-10 reps

*Delts & Triceps 2:*
Seated barbell shoulder press in the rack - 2 sets of 6-8 reps
Incline narrow grip smith press - 1 set of 6-8 reps, 1 deadstop set stopping the bar on the pins at the bottom of the move for 6-8 reps
Seated dumbbell side laterals - 3 sets of 8-10 reps
Z bar skull crushers - 2 sets of 8-10 reps
Cable rear delts - 2 sets of 10-12 reps
Tricep rope pushdowns - 1 set of 8-10 reps, 1 set starting away from the cable and stepping in each set to work the strength curve, 3 steps in total
Seated Bent over dumbbell rear delts superset with front dumbbell raise for front delts - 2 sets of 8-10 reps.

Abs -decline crunch - 1 triple drop set

*Back 2:*
Deadlifts - 1 set 8-10 reps
Chins - wide grip, 1 sets of 6-8 reps
Chins - narrow grip, 1 sets of 6-8 reps
Mid back row - 2 set of 8-10 reps
Low row - 2 sets of 8-10 reps
Meadow row - 2 set fo 8 reps each side
Single arm machine row - 2 sets of 6-8 reps
Straight arm pulldown superset with lat pull down - 2 sets or 10-12 reps
Dumbbell shrugs - 2 sets 12 -15 reps

*Calves*: Twice weekly lots of volume / supersets


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

@Lorian

Could you please change my journal title to;

"Ryan's Quest For Size and Killing Those Weaknesses for 2018"

Would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ryhardcastle said:


> @Lorian
> 
> Could you please change my journal title to;
> 
> ...


 You have the option to change the title if you edit the original post in the thread IIRC.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Only for a few weeks I think ?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Delts & Triceps 1:
High incline smith press - built up to 7 x 140kg then double drop. 
Flat narrow grip smith press - built up to 7x150kg 1 deadstop set stopping the bar on the pins at the bottom of the move for 6-8 reps
Seated dumbbell side laterals - worked up to 15 x 25kg
Z bar upright row - built up to 11 reps of 30kg per side
Overhead tricep extensions - 1 triple drop set aiming for 8 reps on the first set
Tricep pushdowns - starting close to the cable and setting out each set to work the strength curve, triple drop set, aiming for 8 reps first set
Bent over dumbbell rear laterals- built up to 30kg x reps
Face pull - on the cable machine with rope, 2 sets of 15x6plates
Prone rear delts superset with front plate raise fro front delts- 1 set of 10-12 reps (30kg)


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Today was chest and biceps;

DB press: built up to 10 x 57.5kgs

Incline BB press: built up to 140kg x 4

Flat DB flyes: built up to 12 x 35kg

cable crossovers: 14 x 9 stack

DB Preacher curls; 10 x 20kgs

alt DB curl SS with ez curls (wide then close) - 17.5kg dbs and 30kg z bar

single arm cable curls; 15 x 30kgs


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Just found this via the Muscletricks website bud.

Looking in top form!

One serious question, and please don't take this the wrong way, does the very slight gyno/nipple fat you have bother you?

Also do you get marks knocked off for this when competing?

I have the same, but having surgery in Poland in 2 weeks to get it sorted once and for all.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Just found this via the Muscletricks website bud.
> 
> Looking in top form!
> 
> ...


 Ahh I'm famous ha. Thanks for that mate.You know what it doesn't really bother me. Noticed it got worse closer to the show using tren. I think it's prolactin based. It seems to have died down a bit now I'm off tren. So I'm just keeping an eye on it


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was Quads & Hams:

Leg extensions:
15 x quarter stack
15 x half stack
15 x 5 from bottom
RP set of 17 / 7 / 4 on full stack

Leg Press:
14 x 5 plates a side
14 x 8 plates a side
14 x 9 plates a side
20 x 11 plates a side

Hack Squat :
20 x 1 plate a side
20 x 2 plates a side
20 x 3 plates a side
8 x 5 plates a side

Lying leg curls
14 x 5 stack
14 x 6 stack
14 x 8 stack
7 x 11 stack + 4 forced negatives.

Seated leg curls
14 x 10kg
14 x 35kg
Worked up to 8 x 45kg + 4 forced negatives

DV SLDL
15 x 30kgs
15 x 50kgs
14 x 80kgs


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday was delts and triceps

Smith Shoulder Press: built up to 7 x 140kg

seated DB lateral raise: built up to 14 x 25kgs

cable lateral raises: 4 x 15

Seated machine raises: 2 x 20

Rear machine flyes: 3 x 15

BO DB rear delt raises: 3 x 15. Built up to 15 x 30kgs

Dips; built up to 10 x bw + 40kg

BBC bar pushdowns: built up to 11 stack to failure

single arm pushdowns: 3 x 15 x 4 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday was back;

Nautilous Pullover: built up to 12 x full + 20kg

Hammer strength pulldown: built up to 16 x 4 plates

BB Row: built up to 10 x 160kg

Seated row: 2 sets 20 reps slow negs

Rack pulls: built up to 10 x 180kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday was back;

Nautilous Pullover: built up to 12 x full + 20kg

Hammer strength pulldown: built up to 16 x 4 plates

BB Row: built up to 10 x 160kg

Seated row: 2 sets 20 reps slow negs

Rack pulls: built up to 10 x 180kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was Chest / biceps

flat bench: up to 4 x 180kg

incline db press: up to 50kg x 10

flat db flyes: up to 40kgs x 10

machine flyes: 1 set full stack x 12

z bar curls: up to 50kg x 15

single db curls: up to 22.5kgs x 12

Single arm preachers: up to 10kg x 12

Single arm cables: up to 35kg x 12


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Tuesday was Quads & Hams:
> 
> Leg extensions:
> 15 x quarter stack
> ...


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Think ive joined the party a bit late... but will definitely be reading up on your entire journal mate.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday: Legs

Atlantis lying leg curl 2 x 10 x full 
Hack squat 2 x 10 x 150kg per side 
Leg press 2 x 12 x 245kg per side 
Leg extensions 2 x 12 x full stack then1 triple drop set 
Heavy standing single leg curls 2 x 12'x full
GHR - 3 x 7 x bw (first time doing these ever)
Adductors 1 quadruple drop set
Abductors 1 quadruple drop set
Calves - 2 heavy RP sets on donkey calf raise


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Amazing physique and amazing progress in that time! inspiring...im doing that same jp workout atm and am loving it


----------



## Saksen (Aug 8, 2014)

Great physique! Can you elaborate on your food/drug intake?


----------



## jackswagger2011 (Feb 8, 2018)

Could you also intake steroids?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Simon90 said:


> Amazing physique and amazing progress in that time! inspiring...im doing that same jp workout atm and am loving it


 Cheers mate yeah it's a fair bit of volume but hits everywhere from every angle and I enjoy it!


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Saksen said:


> Great physique! Can you elaborate on your food/drug intake?


 Course. Will update with my currant diet and gear use shortly.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

jackswagger2011 said:


> Could you also intake steroids?


 Could I intake steroids? Not sure what you're asking buddy?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Chest / Delts

Incline DB Press - up to 6 x 70kgs
HS shoulder press machine: up to 7 x 55kg a side 
dips: bw x 15 
High incline press machine - up to 10 x 55kg a side 
Flye machine: 2 x 15 x 12.5kg per side
Rear delt flyes on machine: up to 80kg x 14 
Atlantis lateral raise machine: up to 15 x 3/4 stack 
1 mechanical drop set tricep pushdown variation


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Forgot to log my back and arms sessions last week but will make sure I log them this week.

Today is quads and hams again.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Current days eating looks like;

110g oats / 50g whey and bit of fruit

110g rice or cous cous with 240g mince or chicken

110g rice or cous cous with 240g mince or chicken

110g rice or cous cous with 240g mince or chicken

intra workout shake: 60g dextrin / 5g creatine / 10g glutamine / 20g EAAs

100g oats plus 150g malt loaf and 60g whey with 20g raisins.

227g steak and eggs. Or some quark and peanut butter


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Drug use at the moment:

800mg test per week

500mg tren e

500mg equipoise

7iu insulin Pre workout


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Chest / Delts

Incline DB Press - up to 6 x 70kgs
HS shoulder press machine: up to 6 x 60kga side 
dips: bw + 20kg x 10
High incline press machine - up to 10 x 55kg a side 
Flye machine: 2 x 15 x 12.5kg per side 9 x 20kg a side.
Rear delt flyes on machine: up to 90kg x 15
Atlantis lateral raise machine: up to 15 x 3/4 stack 
1 mechanical drop set tricep pushdown variation


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Atlantis lateral raise machine: up to 15 x 3/4 stack


 Jealous!!


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Jealous!!


 Great piece of kit! First time I've used one at the new Ultra Flex in Normanton


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday - Back

Heavy cable pullovers up to 15 x full stack
HS pulldown up to 12 x 60kg per arm
Rack pull - up to 180kg x 12 
WG Pulldown 2 x 12 - 3/4 stack
CG cable row 1 triple drop set starting from 110kg
Single arm row db or machine 2 x 15


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Arms

Tricep push downs 3 x 15. Up to 15 x 4 from bottom. 
Cable curls 3 x 15 - slowly building up each set. 
Dip machine - built up to 60kg per side
Machine curls 3 x 15 x 50kg
laying dumbbell skull crushers 
Super set with db hammer curls 
4 sets 12 reps each way - up to 20kg
Close grip press ups - up to 12 x bw + 20kg
Plate loaded Machine preacher curls - 3 x 14 - up to 27.5kg


----------

